# Large Egress Window Down to Floor?



## FoxSupply (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello, 1st post. Remodeling an apartment building in Chicago including new brick facade. 2 second floor apartments have very large double-hung windows, 2 each in living room and bedrooms. I'd like to upgrade these to modern-looking aluminum frame (glazier/storefront style) windows, but I have 3 concerns:
1. I don't want anyone to fall through the glass, so this means laminated? Just tempered won't do since it's a long way down to the side walk.

2. I don't want anyone (babies) to fall out of an open window.

3. I need egress in the bedrooms.

I have included pics I have, sorry I don't have better for inside shot, but as you can see the windowsills are about 4" off the floor.

The best I can come up with is splitting this window into two panes like it is now, with a tinted (building faces west) upper fixed window and a laminated tempered transom lower that can be released in case of fire.

The walls are thick so I can easily fit a solid railing in the alcove if it'll help meet code.

Thoughts?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

pick the brain of one of your local storefront guy:thumbup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Put bars across so nobody falls out.:thumbsup:


----------

